# Sick little Chick



## LauraSmith (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi, I am not sure what kind of baby chicken i have..will have to find out and will repost it.. my baby chick is about a week and a half old.. and was fine last night.. now today he cant get up..tries to and falls over.. i thought he might be impacted so i checked and it isnt.. maybe a broken wing? is there a way to tell? Or anyone have any other ideas what might be wrong? Thanks, Laura


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

sorry to hear make sure the chick isn't slipping when trying to stand up. Hope the chicks gets better


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear. If the chick isn't already, I would separate from the rest and keep a close eye with tlc. Keep us posted.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If you stand him up, can he stay up, or does he fall back over? Is it a balance issue? If it is, it could be neurological, from a peck to the head or something. If it is balance, it could very possibly be a Vitamin E and Selenium deficiency. You can get a Vitamin E liquid capsule and cut the end off of it, and just give the baby a drip of it. And Selenium is found in egg yolk, so hard boil an egg, and scrape some of the yolk off just inside the beak, and let the baby swallow it itself. Hard boiled is easier on the crop. Good luck! If that is what is wrong. Check out if it is pooping ok, and eating and drinking ok. Give it a little sugar in it's water for a boost.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

yes great advice from above post.what exactly are her symptoms? does the chick seem tired is his eyes closed a lot? does it lean over before it falls? does it stand kind of squatted to the ground feathers ruffled? eyes closed a lot? if it does those things do you think it could be cocci? if it is you can get corid. it kills all strains of cocci. or like above post said a lack of vitamin;? if its more neurological its likely lack of vitamin
id try the vitamin first. its likely the lack of vitamin like above post suggested. i hope she gets well soon! i wish you the best!


----------

